# Texture prices?



## Dr.Hidegood (Feb 20, 2007)

*I Agree...*



Teetorbilt said:


> All of you young guys  Ceiling guys used to be artisans. Stomped with rosettes around the fixtures, swept finishes, leads into the crown..........
> 
> Today, no imagination. No art.:sleep1:


 It's the $$$$ ...now & then I can talk a client into something creative in older "Period" historic homes but that's it for that . Forget it for new homes. Sooner than you think drywall will be replaced with something new watch & see.Doc


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dr.Hidegood said:


> It's the $$$$ ...now & then I can talk a client into something creative in older "Period" historic homes but that's it for that . Forget it for new homes. Sooner than you think drywall will be replaced with something new watch & see.Doc


So.....what is going to put me out of business Doc?

Nate


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Grrr! Lost my reply. Anyway, I saw a program on the Discovery channel, I think, about some kind of treated paint applied to walls. The color could be changed electronically. This was not done with colored lights. Turn of a dial or flip of a switch and the color on the walls in a room would change. Anyone else see this or know anything about it?


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*I have to agree,that price seemed a little low..*

I prefer to spray texture whenever possible. It does get hard to calculate on the "roll stomp" texture because everyone does it so differently. Some wet it down more than others, some roll it on thicker than others etc. On a 2500 sq ft home, I would charge an extra $1100 in most cases. Now keep in mind thats converting/upgrading from a standard splatter(sprayed) ON TEXTURE. I can spray a 2500sq ft home in 1-2 hours MAX, but It would take a good 8 hour day with 2 laborers to roll and stomp it. PLUS it's more material than a sprayed on texture.
That's us though. I guess everybodies a little different.:thumbsup:


----------

